# Paperwork to scrap a car?



## askalot (24 Jan 2009)

My Dad is scrapping his 15 yr old car next week. He has a guy coming to take it away for free but what paperwork does he need to send off so that the car is legally scrapped and doesn't end up being sold on?


----------



## DavyJones (24 Jan 2009)

You send the tax book back to the tax office along with a letter from your local gardai saying the car has had it's axle cut (undriveable) This is what I did because I wanted to claim back on the road tax disc.


----------



## twofor1 (24 Jan 2009)

According to this you need a Certificate Of Destruction.

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/categories/travel-and-recreation/motoring-1/buying-or-selling-a-vehicle/how-to-dispose-of-an-end-of-life-vehicle


----------



## deadwood (26 Jan 2009)

There's a section on your vehicle registration cert to say that you scrapped it. Just send this to Shannon.
Never heard of that letter from gardai about cutting the axle before.


----------



## NHG (26 Jan 2009)

Never heard of being able to claim back motor tax either!


----------



## twofor1 (26 Jan 2009)

deadwood said:


> There's a section on your vehicle registration cert to say that you scrapped it.


 
That’s true, but it also says “only if the vehicle has been broken up or scrapped by you” 

Unless whoever takes it away can provide a Certificate Of Destruction, the o/p has no way of knowing the car has been scrapped and will remain liable for any future fines or toll charges associated with this car, if it is not scrapped.


----------



## askU (26 Jan 2009)

You can claim back motor tax if you scrap a car!


----------



## dub_nerd (26 Jan 2009)

Hopefully not too off-topic, but I want to change my car and park up my current one to give away to a deserving cause who won't need it until their current banger eventually gives up the ghost. Obviously I don't want to pay tax on a car I am not driving. What evidence will I need for the motor tax people that the car has been off the road for the untaxed period?


----------



## allthedoyles (26 Jan 2009)

Be careful...........We scrapped a '97 car in September '08 to a scrapyard .
Received a 'certificate of destruction' ...............handed over the certificate of registration................... 

Only one week later the car appears on the street and was been driven and used daily .

Reported same to Gardai .........They acted on our information ......but not until 4 weeks later ................

Never found out why it took so long .


----------



## Sandals (27 Jan 2009)

Oh my god, my heart started pounding as i started reading this post and nearly stopped at last reply. 

Back in 2001 we went into a Ford Garage to avail of the scrappage scheme/deal they were offering. Think it was 2000 pounds off new Ford. We got a Fiesta and left. A few days later at 11.30pm a God Almighty banging on the glass pane of the Front Door occurred. We were fast asleep and my other half shouted out who was there. We nearly died. In they came all business like and accused myself of speeding around the town and being a danger on numerous occasions etc. They stayed about an hour. I showed the receipt for the new car. As it was HP agreement (never again due to interest) it just said less scrappage. I hadn't a stitch of proof i had got rid of the old car. It was still in my name. I went into Ford Garage who said it must be the scrappage dealers fault. 

What happened after that I dont know (too busy and too young) but Gaurds rang me later and I had to go in a sign a statement I had given the car to the Ford dealers.


----------

